# Bennches



## sweetbaby (Aug 14, 2005)

Anyone have any dealings with bennches? The 700 big horn crewcab in particular. And after market options.


----------



## sweetbaby (Aug 14, 2005)

The Yamaha place in Katy sells them. Just wondering if anybody had any dealings with them.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Go to www.atvconnectionforum.com and check out their UTV section under off brand UTV's.


----------



## sweetbaby (Aug 14, 2005)

surley someone has bought one of these and can give out a little information or maybe knows somebody that has one...


----------

